# Please help me combat misinformation



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Our local TV station spewed nonsense on this evenings news. It's kinda got me aggravated. If you are on Facebook you can leave a comment at the bottom of the "story" Thanks for the help. 
http://www.wspa.com/story/21771421/the-truth-about-honey-allergies


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Guess the tablet hiccupped again?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

It might 'help' to know what it is that you are having trouble with . . . the "claims"

of the beekeeper's customers or from the doc who said that those consuming 

honey with pollen were doing more harm than good regarding their allergies?

Guessing what you're trying to convey to the rest of us, doesn't cut it.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Have there been any Double-blind clinical studies done to show the effect of ingesting pollen?



I am a beekeeper. I sell honey. Some of my customers believe that the pollen in honey helps them. Most commercial honey has been micro-filtered to remove pollen. Honey with lots of pollen in it, is not pretty and is hard to market. I market both filtered honey and honey that is high in pollen content. Most of my honey customers [the ones who want it for the pollen] will only buy micro-filtered honey.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry copperkid. Didn't think it was that hard to figure out. Don't worry about it man! Hate I put you so far out.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

scrapiron said:


> Sorry copperkid. Didn't think it was that hard to figure out. Don't worry about it man! Hate I put you so far out.


* * * * * * * * * *
and even more so, with this one. It's unfortunate however, 

that despite both my post and ET1 SS's, in which we presented

our questions to your original statement, that you still failed to

properly address either of us, but chose to take umbrage instead.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

It was not truly misinformation but an opinion. Science does not want to prove if bee pollen can help with allergies because they will be out of a lot of money for sales of drugs so they don't do the true pure research. All you can do is allow people access to information to form their own opinion and have the opportunity to experiment with it themselves in order to reach a plausible conclusion.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

With a complete lack of data, a lot of people believe that pollen helps.

'Pollen' is thought to help, when pollen does not exist [it has been filtered out].

The psychological effect has far more control over this issue then any real life effect has. 

When consumers think that 'local' pollen exists in their honey, then they have less allergy reactions.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

Semi off topic, but at what filter size is the pollen removed? What's the smallest size filter that one could go with to remove bee bits but not filter out the pollen?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Usingmyrights said:


> Semi off topic, but at what filter size is the pollen removed? What's the smallest size filter that one could go with to remove bee bits but not filter out the pollen?


There's not a terribly lot of pollen in honey to start with. Wild honey, which would contain nectar from just about everything within a given area, will come out almost crystal clear using a cotton bed sheet. If there were any visible pollen, we always blamed basswood.

Martin


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

HOTW said:


> It was not truly misinformation but an opinion. Science does not want to prove if bee pollen can help with allergies because they will be out of a lot of money for sales of drugs so they don't do the true pure research. All you can do is allow people access to information to form their own opinion and have the opportunity to experiment with it themselves in order to reach a plausible conclusion.



Not only that, but the treatment for allergies that you get from a doctor mimics the eating of raw honey exactly.
They give you allergens, like that pollen that makes you react, in gradually increasing doses until you build up an immunity to them.
The only difference is the price between the cost of honey and weekly visits to the doctor's office for months.


----------

